# GOT MY 100% AT LAST!!!!



## REO (Nov 19, 2013)

*PLEASE post here when you GET your Secret Santa gift so I and your Santa know you got it.*

I say this each year and still some people don't post.






*You don't have to open your gift when you get it, but PLEASE** POST HERE as soon as you get it THAT YOU GOT IT** anyway!*

That way your Santa knows you got it safely and *I* can mark you off my list.





I won't quit begging to know, and won't be happy until I know 100% that ALL people got a gift! Please don't make me hunt you down, shooting you with emails!

*So.....Please have mercy on me and POST that you GOT your gift!*

Post here that you got them and then post here again later to tell what you got after you open it and show us pics of your goodies! Yup, posting pics is the LB "law"! LOL

Seeing what everyone gets is the best part!





Please don't leave your Santa wondering if their gift got lost in the mail...POST HERE!

Every year I have people that get their gift and don't post and then their Santa asks me to ask them if they got it. That makes a ton of work for me. Most of the time I get the answer, "Yes I got it weeks ago but I'm waiting to open it".
AHHH!!!





*We don't mind if you wait to open it, but PLEASE let us know you GOT it ok??*

I hope everyone is enclosing a note so people know who to thank!





WHOOO HOOOO Here comes the fun part!!


*It's ok to say that you SENT your pkg, but please don't post here to who or where it's going! Don't ruin the surprise! *


LET THE FUN BEGIN!!!












*HERE IS THE HINT THREAD LINK!! In case you want to still see of Post more hints!*

*http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=134846*

.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 20, 2013)

Well my Secret Santa was super fast!!! LOL! Thank you Sherri aka candycar! Now I have been a good girl and have only opened the awesome home made horsey and dog treats! My critters love them, they are almost gone! LOL! And my hubby could not resist taking out the nuts! WOW those are hard to crack!! We all sat on the floor(which is cement, the wood floor did not work, they would not crack



) with hammers and had a cracking party. Hubby said he used to have a hickory tree in the yard and he used to sit in the driveway to crack them.. we went and looked for the old tree but could not find any evidence of nuts on the ground. We'll have to look in the spring. Any whoo Thank you Sherri, and I will keep you updated when I open my gifts!

Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 23, 2013)

GOT MY GIFT TODAY!!!

Got a mini horse book and a metal Welcome sign with horses on it! Its going right out on my farm sign in front of house!

Thank you S. Santa!!!


----------



## happy appy (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow Mindylee that was fast! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## srpwildrose (Nov 24, 2013)

My Secret Santa has sent me 3 gifts, 1 each week. She wants to be kept "secret".





Thank you sooo much



for sending such great gifts. The first one came at a time when I soo needed a kind gesture. My sister was laid to rest from a 5 yr battle with cancer on Thurs and my first gift from her arrived in the mail the next day, Friday.



She was a gift from God.



Made me smile



for a few minutes. Thank you for that!

I received some carmels, honey from her home state, and a pretty basket filled with bath items. (dont know how to add a pic).

Thank you....

PS My gift went out Friday, should arrive on Monday...


----------



## REO (Nov 24, 2013)

As always, I took two names so I can be Santa to two people





I got a gift already! I'm saving it to open for Christmas! Thank you ahead of time Chanda!


----------



## twister (Nov 25, 2013)

I got mine today, Mindy Lee was fast. Photos to follow. I like the idea of the Irises to plant anytime, I hope they grow in Canada.


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 25, 2013)

My secret santa was on the ball this year and sooo good to me. It is from Sherry Secor. Not sure of her forum name cause that is the only name on the card.

She is making sure I am warm with a blanket and a sweatshirt. She also is making my dogs happy with a toy and some treats. The clips for my hair will always come in handy and I don't happen to have any that color so it is wonderful. She also included a couple of postcards from her home state and last but definitely not least, a little puppy ornament that I can squeeze and it barks and says Merry Christmas. Thank you Sherry for being such a wonderful Secret Santa.


----------



## REO (Nov 25, 2013)

Angie, her forum name is SLS


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 25, 2013)

WOW that was fast! Canada and Michigan ship very fast it looks like! I got mine from there and sent yours there! They told me approx 2 weeks or so... I sent it last Wed.

Glad ya got it and hope ya like everything! Im still planting here so they should grow! I believe one of them is a rebloomer too!


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 25, 2013)

I got my SS today! It is a lovely candle warmer and great candies!! Thanks Sarah aka Major Clementine!!! Thanks!!! Have a nice holiday!!

Lea aka Zoey829

PS I sent my gift over a wk ago. I hope they got it!!


----------



## srpwildrose (Nov 25, 2013)

I love my Secret Santa.

Present #4. I got coal, lol, it's chocolate coal!!!

And a neat hand painted Christmas spoon decoration, a handmade hot pad and a horsie puzzle.

Thank you.


----------



## REO (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes Lea Bev let me know she got your gift! She's waiting until Christmas to open it


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh great!! She will love it


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Nov 26, 2013)

Just mailed mine out today! Here's what my person will be receiving


----------



## Mona (Nov 26, 2013)

Love that wrapping paper!


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 27, 2013)

zoey829 said:


> I got my SS today! It is a lovely candle warmer and great candies!! Thanks Sarah aka Major Clementine!!! Thanks!!! Have a nice holiday!!
> 
> Lea aka Zoey829
> 
> PS I sent my gift over a wk ago. I hope they got it!!


I hope it's close enough to scented candles



Glad it got to you and in good time. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Nov 29, 2013)

I found that paper at Tractor Supply! I bought some cow print too lol


----------



## romewhip (Nov 29, 2013)

I got mine! I haven't unwrapped the gifts but the dogs have already enjoyed their treats. They weren't sure at first about banana flavored crunchies, and then decided they LOVE them. Thank you!


----------



## Barefootin (Nov 29, 2013)

The mail lady just dropped off my Secret Santa gift! Thank You Ruffian! I hope everything you sent made it here. The box was half open and pretty beat up. I'm going to wait until at least December to open the gifts.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 29, 2013)

Got my SS box in the mail today! Thank you Leya aka: Jacks'Thunder. But I'm torn... do I open them now or wait till Christmas. I have to admit I've never been good at waiting  Especially when your card hints at the "Fabulous" things inside (and I love Vintage so I'm double anxious). The Chocolate, obviously, had to be opened now




.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm so glad it made it there in one piece!

Hehehehe! I say _*OPEN! OPEN! OPEN!*_

Have a Merry Christmas Sarah! I hope you like it as much as I had fun picking it our for you!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 29, 2013)

A special _*THANK YOU*_ to Robin!!

Huge hugs girlfriend!



With out you we would not have this awesome experience!


----------



## REO (Nov 29, 2013)

Aw thank you Leya!!!


----------



## REO (Nov 29, 2013)

Sheri Hill, Julie can't post just now but wants you to know she got it!


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 29, 2013)

I opened them and was blown away! Thank you, Thank you for the amazing Village piece! Where did you ever find this one? It's been on my wish list a while. My Village is very special to me since the first piece was from my dearly departed Grandfather. I absolutely love it.




The Beach picture will be wonderful in my redecorated house. It's beautiful. And the "Windspinner" is going out on my back deck first thing this spring. I love outdoor art!




Thank you Leya for spoiling me. I hope your Holiday Season is full of love and joy.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 30, 2013)

Your very welcome! Sometimes we all need a little spoiling!

I hope yours is full of Love and Joy also!


----------



## ruffian (Nov 30, 2013)

Barefootin - please open the gifts! I'm really concerned that the package was damaged . . .





On a positive note, I received my gift from Susan Peterson, aka srpwildrose. It was a very cute light up bracelet, some yummy ghiradelli caramel squares (my favorite candy ever!) and an absolutely gorgeous silver and turquoise cross necklace and earring set. Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 1, 2013)

REO said:


> Sheri Hill, Julie can't post just now but wants you to know she got it!


Oh good! Thanks for letting me know! 

Sheri


----------



## REO (Dec 1, 2013)

She says she hopes to post when she opens it


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 1, 2013)

ruffian said:


> Barefootin - please open the gifts! I'm really concerned that the package was damaged . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are welcome. It was fun shopping for you.


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks to Shelly Stauffer, my Secret Santa, aka Dixie-belle for all my special santa gifts.. She was a great Santa.





this last present was a handmade horsie themed tote. I will use it often and always think of you....

Love you Secret Santa, Shelly.


----------



## dixie_belle (Dec 1, 2013)

SRPWILDROSE, I thought it might be fun to send a package a week, just to give you something to look forward to. I'm on a first name basis with the guys at the post office now. LOL And I kept making your address Kentucky instead of Kansas. DUH. I hope you enjoyed your surprises.


----------



## anoki (Dec 1, 2013)

romewhip said:


> I got mine! I haven't unwrapped the gifts but the dogs have already enjoyed their treats. They weren't sure at first about banana flavored crunchies, and then decided they LOVE them. Thank you!



Glad it arrived!! Hope you and the fur kids enjoy!!





~kathryn


----------



## romewhip (Dec 2, 2013)

The dogs love their treats! I like them because I have one really tiny girl (a Japanese chin who is only 3#) who loves treats but sometimes they're really hard to crumble up for her. She loves these, both peanut butter and banana. Thank you so much!


----------



## Barefootin (Dec 2, 2013)

OK, I opened mine this morning. Here's what I got. A pink Michigan can coolie, a Michigan Christmas ornament, a Michigan sticker, some Christmas tree pretzels, a 2 year Horse pocket Planner, and a Reindeer T-shirt. This are all really cute and very usable. Thank you very much Ruffian!!


----------



## fancyshadow (Dec 3, 2013)

Got my gift today and opened it on the way home. It had some really nice things. They were from miniappylover. All were made in Dakota from the Homemade in the Heartland collection. There was a container of honey, a jar of wild chokecherry jelly (good stuff), a wild rice soup mix and some tasty pretzels. There was also a nice bag of homemade treats for my dogs. Finally, there were two containers of melting wax for my melting pot in scents that I have never tried. The orange dreamsicle is making our house smell really good. I would post a picture, but I am having camera issues.

Thanks again for the wonderful gift. All of it will be used and enjoyed.



:yes


----------



## fancyshadow (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry--messed up


----------



## miniappluvr (Dec 4, 2013)

Fancyshadow,

So glad you liked your gift. I would have to agree about the chokecherry jelly, its one of my favorites!!!





Have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 4, 2013)

My Secret Santa really spoiled me! I opened my gifts tonight and WOW! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Sherri, aka candycar, you went above and beyond... Thank you!

I got many wonderful surprises! A sweet little hen bird house, 2 beautiful halters with beautiful fabric stitched to them(sooo pretty!! Those will be tried on tomorrow morning!), 3 very cool license plates( one from Utah, one from California, and one from Kentucky,) really pretty mini horse fabric(cant wait to use it!), CUTE kitty earrings in a pretty pink pouch, CUTE kitty note cards, 2 homemade kitty toys with home grown catnip in them( those went over well!) homemade ear plugs for clipping or bathing my mini girls, 2 homemade Christmas ornaments for my tree, and a bag of caramel chocolate truffles by Lindor(I'm eating them as I type! LOL! Yummy!)! Plus the awesome horsey and dog treats that I opened when my gift arrived!


----------



## REO (Dec 4, 2013)

Cool goodies! My cats are still playing with the toys she made for them last year!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 4, 2013)

REO said:


> Cool goodies! My cats are still playing with the toys she made for them last year!


Yeah it was pretty funny, my son gave them to the boys and they started hissing and growling while rubbing on the toys! I put the toys in a ziplock and put them up for the night, no middle of the night cat fights tonight! lol!




Crazy cats!


----------



## REO (Dec 6, 2013)

*Shana, HGstables did get your gift!* She's not able to post from her phone just now but wanted to let you know.

Anyone else get their gifts yet?


----------



## romewhip (Dec 6, 2013)

At Kathryn's suggestion I opened my gift, and WOW! It's so gorgeous! A leather and sleigh bell wreath, with a Merry Christmas plate on it. It is so pretty and unique, I just love it. Now to find a place to hang it.

Plus crunchies for pony and dogs- so everyone is happy!


----------



## chandab (Dec 6, 2013)

Nope! But, I live past the dog sled route, so it might be awhile before I see anything.

[For instance, FedEx hasn't delivered a package to me all week, supposedly due to inclement local weather; yet we drove 200 miles on Monday and Tuesday, yesterday we went to town and back (where the FedEx depot is), and today my MIL who lives just 2miles north of us received a FedEx package just before noon (and yes, I now know its the same driver), cross your fingers they make the promised tomorrow morning delivery (they asked about coming back tonight, but I really didn't want the driver to end up lost on our roads after dark).




]


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 6, 2013)

REO: I sent mine out the first of this week to my person.


----------



## REO (Dec 6, 2013)

*Performancemini* your santa has been sick and says she'll mail yours as soon as she can.


----------



## miniappluvr (Dec 6, 2013)

I received my secret santa gift in the mail today! I went to open it and the first thing I see is an envelope on top inside that says...Don't Open them 'til Christmas secret santa pal





So, I guess I will TRY to wait. I have put the box of what looks like wrapped boxes under the tree and I will try to be strong  ( I didn't want to dig through it and look at each box as I don't trust myself....LOL

Thank you Performancemini !!!!!!!!

PC, I love your mini horse drawing with the santa hat and beard


----------



## Jetiki (Dec 6, 2013)

I got mine today Thanks So much


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 7, 2013)

I just checked my tracking numbers. Both my gift and fancyshadow's gift show that they have been delivered. I hope they got to the right places.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 7, 2013)

Miniappyluvr; Glad your package got there. I couldn't seem to get my tracking number for it to connect. Of course, I wouldn't want to tell anyone they absolutely CAN'T open their gifts. I was a bit of fun on my part. I like to hold out myself; but it is hard.

REO: Tell my secret santa not to worry. I am more concerned that she would get well to enjoy her Christmas with her family/friends. As I mentioned above; I try to hold out til at least Christmas Eve anyway. And if it should be later-whoo hoo-more fun!


----------



## chandab (Dec 7, 2013)

For: Amy Tallis from Jasper, Tenn; Dot (forum name: Louise) would like you to know she got her SS gift and says thank you for all the wonderful gifts. She is unable to post for some reason today.


----------



## REO (Dec 7, 2013)

*DIVIGO* got hers and LOVES everything! She's not able to post from her phone and asked me to for her


----------



## REO (Dec 7, 2013)

*Miniaddict21* also got hers. Her grandma had a heart attack and she's been with her at the hospital. She'll come post when she can.


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Dec 7, 2013)

Sorry I received my gifts and I LOVED everything!! I'm sorry my Santa's name has escaped me, my grandmother had a heart attack and is still in the hospital but I wanted to jump on real quick and let them know I received them! I got a blanket( we have wood heat and sometimes gets REALLY cold in my house when I am left to tend the stove lol). I also received a pair of booties (which fit and I LOVE!) and Christmas ornaments. I took a pic but it wont let me load it. Thank you soooo much! =)


----------



## ShashwatAcres (Dec 7, 2013)

I recieved my Secert Santa and I just love everything.Thank you so much Fancy Shadow, I love the blanket and the Ornaments and the crocheted socks,and love the popore(sp) I can not post pictures but Thank you so much


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 8, 2013)

I was your secret santa, Miniaddict21, and I am so glad you like your gifts. I know I did not follow your wish list very well. I do pray that your Grandmother starts to heal quickly. It is so hard when a loved one is in the hospital. Take care of yourself too and have a good Christmas.


----------



## fancyshadow (Dec 8, 2013)

I am so glad you liked your gifts, SashwatAcres. I hope you get lots of use out of them. I wanted to keep that soft fuzzy blanket for myself, but my wife would not let me. Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Dec 9, 2013)

Reo, can you check with my ss receiver? Her package says it was delivered November 29th, but I haven't seen a message on here from her...

Chandab...I just saw your post. Thanks a BUNCH! I was worried!


----------



## chandab (Dec 9, 2013)

Lil Timber Buck said:


> Reo, can you check with my ss receiver? Her package says it was delivered November 29th, but I haven't seen a message on here from her...
> 
> Chandab...I just saw your post. Thanks a BUNCH! I was worried!


Glad I could help you both out.


----------



## twister (Dec 11, 2013)

here is my secret Santas presents to me. She gave me a bucket, and a Christmas ornament to hang on the tree. And she gave me a dog toy and a colouring set for my cartoons. And supplements galore. Thank you so much Mindy Lee, I appreciate it.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Robin (REO) I got my package from you today! I haven't opened them yet... I am going to try to hold maybe till Christmas.... not sure I'll make it though! LOL
THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## REO (Dec 11, 2013)

You might want to open the small one



The big one, careful you don't crush it. I'm DYING for you to open it!!!!!

I'm not sure *I* can wait LOL


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 12, 2013)

OK, I decided to open them! LOL With your and my youngest sons encouragement... which didn't take much! LOL

I must say you outdid yourself!!!!! Talk about wonderful custom, just for me perfect gifts!! LOVE THEM!

Earrings made by Robin! Gorgeous Crosses with wings and the cross is purple and teal! PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!

A picture frame with a horse head sculpted on it! It looks just like my Illusion or his daughter, Sky! Leopard with blue eyes!!!!!!!!!! PERFECT!!

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE them Robin!!!!!! THANK YOU so very much! You did an amazing job! The work is wonderful, they are gorgeous! Perfectly customized to my hints!!!!!!!!!!!

Trying to figure out how to post a picture... it has been a while and he format has changed...

Thanks again Robin! You are an amazing Secret Santa!!!!! LOVE MY GIFTS!!!!!







REO said:


> You might want to open the small one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 12, 2013)

OK, I don't think it was letting me attach anything since I did a reply quote to your message, but now starting a new one, I see the attachment button on bottom.

Here are some pics of the wonderful gifts Robin made for me!!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Dec 12, 2013)

WOW That custom app frame is amazing! Do you sell those??

I still haven't received my gift. I am eagerly awaiting :0) Last Christmas in 2012 I got an amazing leather halter for little Timber with his name on a brass name plate and a cute ornament. I know this year will be great too!! This is so fun. Can't wait to see what I get!


----------



## REO (Dec 12, 2013)

I sculpted a horse to fit the frame, then made a mold of it. You got the first ever one. I DID it especially for YOU. I'd wanted to paint it like a flag (you know why) but in the end I went to your site and did the best I could with the appy.

I hope you like the earrings. They are not molded but each the only ones. Tried to make them your fav colors.

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!





Yes Amy

.


----------



## chandab (Dec 12, 2013)

I got a box in the mail today labeled Secret Santa, I opened it and it was mostly unwrapped, so closed the box for now, I'm sure I won't last the day, cause I saw chocolate in there.






:eat



My SS is Louise. Can't wait to finish opening my goodies, I'll update when I do.

Couldn't wait long, opened after supper... Bag of M&Ms, probably a whole bag of Hershey's kisses loose in the box, some mini Hershey bars, a beautiful pair of horse bookends, two B&BW shower gels (Raspberry and Cotton), two Western/Horse ornaments (leather look, can't tell if they are real leather, but very pretty) and a lead rope. I don't think I missed anything on the list. Just awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm glad you did the horse, (I like the flag too, but I think I would have liked this better.) you did an amazing job! THANK YOU SOOO MUCH! I LOVE IT!!

I also love the earrings! Perfect! Cross with wings and with my fav colors and a lil sparkle too! Both gifts were just amazing and I truly love them! Gorgeous and extra special because you made them special for me! My family thinks they are very nice too!!! Great job!

Thank you again, so very much!!!!!








Sheri Hill



REO said:


> I sculpted a horse to fit the frame, then made a mold of it. You got the first ever one. I DID it especially for YOU. I'd wanted to paint it like a flag (you know why) but in the end I went to your site and did the best I could with the appy.
> 
> I hope you like the earrings. They are not molded but each the only ones. Tried to make them your fav colors.
> 
> ...


----------



## REO (Dec 12, 2013)

Sheri, remember when we were emailing and I said I was a little late in mailing mine out because I was making them? And you said you were sure my person would love whatever I sent them? And I said I hope so? YUP, I was smiling while I was typing! LOLOL!! Surprise!


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes! And I DO Love them!! LOL







REO said:


> Sheri, remember when we were emailing and I said I was a little late in mailing mine out because I was making them? And you said you were sure my person would love whatever I sent them? And I said I hope so? YUP, I was smiling while I was typing! LOLOL!! Surprise!


----------



## candycar (Dec 14, 2013)

Woo Hoo! I got mine today! All the way from the Netherlands!! Thank You Patricia / divigo!!

What a bunch of cool stuff: A cute little lighted village piece/bike shop + Yummy eats, Stroop wafels, licorice gummy candy, "to die for" truffles + some much needed tulip bulbs and flower seeds that will go in my new farm flowerbeds! I hated to leave mine at the old house, but now have new to replace them!

Thank You Thank You! Happy Holidays!

got the pics to come up! The kitties were not part of the gift LOL!


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 14, 2013)

Glad you liked them Twister!

I saw dogs on website and couldnt rezist the camo skunk! LOL


----------



## dixie_belle (Dec 16, 2013)

Apparently the post office doesn't deliver packages anymore (what?) because my gift from my secret santa has been sitting at the post office since Thursday. Sigh. No note, nothing. I guess I'm just supposed to know, somehow, that I have a package waiting for me. Hubby is taking a shower (thank goodness LOL) and then we are off to the post office. I'll post when we get home. Now I really am excited. I'm such a big kid.....love presents. All this waiting only makes it more exciting. What could it be???


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 16, 2013)

I received mine but haven't opened it yet. But I have to say the peppermint smell coming from the package is driving me crazy. I may break down and open it yet.


----------



## dixie_belle (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh my gosh, my secret santa (REO) was so good to me. I must have been a very good girl this past year (which I doubt). LOL

After some issues with the post office, I finally received my package today. Not because they delivered it, mind you, but because I fetched it from the post office.

Everything was beautifully wrapped and I thought maybe I'd wait to open everything until Christmas. That thought lasted just until my seatbelt was securely fastened in the car, and then I was into everything. I swear, I'm worse than a kid about packages. I have absolutely no self control.

Robin was really, really nice to me. I got not one, but two bottle of body spray. I love that stuff. A beautiful hair bow, which I can hardly wait to use. a pair of Xmas socks (I have this incredible collection of weird/unusual socks), a horsey calendar, and the cutest reindeer that will....um....er.....poop out candy. Hubby wanted to make sure it's candy?

Thank you, thank you Santa (REO). I love, love everything. My package was well worth the wait. (And I'm sorry I didn't wait to undo all your beautiful wrapping. I did take a minute...ok maybe it was a second....to appreciate all the effort you went to with the presentation.)


----------



## REO (Dec 16, 2013)

You're very welcome Shelley! You didn't say what scents you liked so I got you 2 sprays. I tried to use your fav colors. Red socks and I made you that red show bow all by hand, with love. I'm not telling you just _what_ that critter poops! Eat some and find out! LOL

Does the critter still make noise? I pictured it making noise in the box all the way to you & pictured the faces of all who handled it along the way & had to laugh. 

I'm so glad you like what I sent you. I only wish it could have been more. Merry Christmas!


----------



## twister (Dec 16, 2013)

open it Kim, I was your SS aka twister, you have got my permission.


----------



## SHANA (Dec 18, 2013)

I got my gift today. My secret santa was frostedpineminis. I got a black halter, 2 horse brushes(one for head and one for body) as well as apple flavor horse nuggets which my horses will enjoy later today. Thanks for the presents.


----------



## HGStables (Dec 18, 2013)

I got my gifts from Shana a bit ago thanks for posting Reo!! The weather his been awful we are getting nailed again!! 5 Foot plus of snow already grrr.....

Loved my gifts from Sahan neat mix of things and really cool custom made foal blankets!! Thanks Shana!!

Hopefully my secret santa got hers the weather really delayed things here.


----------



## SHANA (Dec 18, 2013)

You are very welcome HGStables. I enjoyed shopping for you and am glad you liked everything including the blankets my mother in law and I made. I have 2 the exact same for myself. Very handy when you have newborn foals.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 19, 2013)

I received my Secret Santa package today! It's a nice big box-I'm excited. It says 'Secret Santa' and the address is from Norman, OK.

Hmmm? Is that Davie? Should I open the box? If the gift/s wrapped I will. I wanted to try to wait until Christmas Eve or day to open it;

but this year I am not sure I can wait! Need to go to bed though, so I will be checking back on and off tomorrow to see if there's a response to whether there is wrappings inside or not. What fun!


----------



## frostedpineminis (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi, I am sitting outside the post office with a nicely wrapped box from Jenny and jake Howe but I am staying strong. Thanks guys, I can't wait


----------



## REO (Dec 19, 2013)

Did you get your other one yet Nicki?


----------



## romewhip (Dec 19, 2013)

Yay- I've been so worried that Nicki's got lost! Glad it got there.


----------



## frostedpineminis (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi robin, no just the one so far sorry


----------



## REO (Dec 19, 2013)

12 more to go and only 4 mailing days left. The mail has been slow this year & all that snow fall hasn't helped any.

I found a pkg for one person, it'd been at her PO for 4 days and they didn't bother letting her know!

So everyone please check your POs





FLY SANTA, FLY!



<----OK, pony express LOL


----------



## happy appy (Dec 20, 2013)

Mine hasn't arrived yet but there are still 3 mail delivery days left!


----------



## Davie (Dec 20, 2013)

Performancemini, it is not wrapped so if you want to open now that is OK. With being sick, a sick car, and the bad weather I wanted to get it in the mail as soon as possible as it was already late. I hope you enjoy it. Have a wonderful MERRY CHRISTMAS to everyone on the forum and a very propserous NEW YEAR.

Thanks again Robin for all your hard work.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 20, 2013)

Thank you Davie. I sure hope you are feeling better. It's even harder in winter to be sick and have vehicles and other things have problems that need fixing too. I appreciate all the effort you have gone to. I wanted to wait til at least Christmas eve to open your gift; but I have a feeling I am going to cave in this year. I will post when I do open it.

Yes, and thank you to Robin for all the work in doing 'Secret Santa'!


----------



## Davie (Dec 20, 2013)

Doing lots better physically, I always love Secret Santa and I'm haveing a real hard time not opening mine and has big letters on it that say FRAGILE. The closer Christmas gets here the harder it is. Van was out of the shop a whole 2 weeks and is back in again--same problem--transmission--this time looks costly and it was just rebuilt 2 years ago.

Hope Illinois is not going to get hit with bad weather over the next couple of days. It was 70 yesterday it will only get 36 today and this afternoon freezing drizzle changing to freezing rain this evening with up to 1/2 inch accumulations so expection power outages if that happens. Ground is still 46 degrees so roads should be OK today but with the freezing rain could become a skating rink by morning. Everyone be SAFE.

I will have to post when I open mine also.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks to LTD editions LV for my stuff . A show number clip, mini calendar, stocking and candy. Merry Christmas and thanks again.


----------



## romewhip (Dec 20, 2013)

Nicki I think you should just open yours!

It's more the utilitarian side than creative.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 20, 2013)

OOOHHHHH! I caved!!!!!!!!!! I usually can wait; but I have been watching the winter storm advisories on tv and well.......

Davie: Wow! I will have to see if my son stops by if he can get a picture and post it for me. I received a beautiful sherpa throw that has a young boy (stetson and all) hugging a very pretty tri color pinto horse/pony. It will go wonderfully with the kind of "ranch" style look I am trying to decorate my little farm house in (which still comes across country-it really would need a major overhaul LOL!). The throw is so soft and cuddly. I know I am going to be stingy with it with my husband and our little dog. I also got Andes mints-ohh, I so love those! You guessed those; I know I didn't put them down. And a bag of Christmas wrapped Hershey Kisses (which I also love!). Thank you SO SO much Davie! It was such a pick-me-up opening it! And I will think of you whenever I cuddle in my throw.


----------



## REO (Dec 20, 2013)

Happy Appy, yours will likely be late. She just mailed it out a day or so ago. She feels bad but it couldn't be helped.


----------



## happy appy (Dec 20, 2013)

No problem Reo! It's nice looking forward to a surprise in the new year!


----------



## REO (Dec 20, 2013)

She wanted you to know


----------



## anoki (Dec 24, 2013)

I GOT IT!!!!!!!!! Thank you soooooooooooooo much Jody (sfmini)!!!!!! She sent me a necklace with a Cardigan corgi and a sheep on it, a Cardigan corgi Christmas ornament, and a stuffed horse that dances gagnam style!

I know you know how much I appreciate the cardigan stuff!!!!!
LOVE the necklace (did you make it?)

And Mate-r was the first one to take out the dancing horse!!



He wanted to take it and see what it was all about. Lulu puppy wasn't afraid of it at all!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!
Hope you have a Merry Christmas and that you are feeling better soon!!!

Merry Christmas everyone!

~kathryn


----------



## REO (Dec 24, 2013)

Does anyone know Cathy Fisher (forum name Zipper) from ONT ?

Her Santa said tracking said gift was delivered Dec 6th. I'm worried about her as I've emailed her 3 times over the past few weeks and even found her name on facebook and PMed her from there too. No answer.

We need to know that she got her gift and if/when she sent one to her person. I'm worried about HER.

I hope she's ok!


----------



## happy appy (Dec 24, 2013)

I know someone on her friends list and I will ask them to ask her for us.


----------



## REO (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## sfmini (Dec 24, 2013)

I got mine a few days ago from Alberta, Canada but haven't opened it yet. I'll post pics and details when I do, which will be the 26th when I get home from Ann Arbor.

Kathryn I didn't make the necklace but as soon as I saw the brindle card I herding the sheep it had to be yours!


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks like 7 of us will get a prolonged Christmas when we get ours later.

I just wanted to say

*MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone! *

Thank you for being a part of my forum family!


----------



## Mona (Dec 25, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS Robin, and to everyone!


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2013)

Chanda was my Santa!

She gave me 3 sponges, a black shirt, and she made me a kitten table runner and a book that I've always wanted! And she put my beloved stallion that we recently lost, Sonny's photo on 2 squares. Made me cry.

Thank you so much Chanda!!!


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2013)

The forum won't let me paste the photo URL and won't ever post it when I use the photo box





It no longer lets me use colors or text sizes either.


----------



## chandab (Dec 25, 2013)

The pictures of Sonny are supposed to be coasters, but I'm guessing you won't want to put something on them and risk getting them dirty, and that's perfectly fine. Glad you liked your gifts. [And, I was right, one little thing is still sitting on my table in the other room, its nothing big, but I'll drop it in the mail soon.





Robin, have you tried clicking on the little light switch looking icon in the left top corner above the text box? I don't remember what its called, but that's what I had to do to use the smilies, and post pictures.


----------



## chandab (Dec 25, 2013)

Here's Robin's gift picture:



Ok, I don't know if that worked or not, I had to turn off the "switch" to post the picture. I don't know what's going on, so we'll see if this works.

http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd374/ROKOminis/aIMG_3064.jpg

[Ok, so I flip the "switch", I can link pb too.]

Sorry for all the extra pictures, just getting this figured out again.


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2013)

I knew those were to be coasters, and you're right, I won't use them for that. I wouldn't want to ruin them!

Thank you for posting my photo! I tried everything!

I love kitties and blue and you really did great combining things perfectly!

Thank you again Chanda!!!


----------



## sls (Dec 26, 2013)

What a nice after Christmas suprise from my SS (aka: Becca from Shadowpaints). Chocolate candies & pretzels, a fuzzy blanket and Breyer horse wagon. Thank you so much. sls


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 26, 2013)

I am not sure if my person opened their gift. I was told the received it but wanted to wait until xmas to open it. I am not sure if they did??? I don't see it posted anywhere???

Lea


----------



## sfmini (Dec 26, 2013)

My SS is Frosted Pines Minis (Nicki) and she sent me a box full of loot! Much needed items like a soft curry, brush, hoof pick, apple flavored horse treats which is great, like to have a bag at the house so I can treat the horses in the pasture next to the house. A cute little bird on ice skates, and very interesting potato chips, ketchup flavored and dill pickle flavored. Haven't tried them yet, but will this weekend. They look like they will be good.

Robin, thank you so much for doing the SS! This is my favorite LB activity every year.


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you to Twister for my awesome Secret Santa present. Sorry I meant to post earlier, Yvonne sent me a beautiful pair of lucky horseshoe earrings, my favourite Lindor chocolates, some yummy cookies that my hubby and son ate most of and a bag of Lifesaver mints for my horses. Thank you so much Yvonne, I love it all. <3


----------



## REO (Dec 28, 2013)

Still 4 more to go!


----------



## Davie (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry to be late posting here but I did contact Performancemini personally. I received several WONDERFUL ITEMS. A big hot chocolate mug with hot chocolate packets from Starbucks that are Chocolate w/salted carmel. A jar of homemade Fig jam, a pair of nice socks and a couple of crochet pattern books. I can't wait to open the Fig jam and try it--it looks wonderfully yummy



. Just started a new crochet project so will have to look through the new books for the next project.


----------



## Mona (Dec 30, 2013)

I received my gift in the mail today. Thank you Kourtney. Happy New Year!


----------



## happy appy (Jan 9, 2014)

Yay! my SS gift arrived today! It's nice getting a gift after the commotion of the holidays are over and quiet has returned. Can't wait to make a Cup of tea! Thanks Rebecca from Shashwat Acres.

I forgot to include the picture! lol Here you go!


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 9, 2014)

Did appyluvr2 (I think that's right) open my gifts OK? I know I had put 'do not open til Christmas' all over it.


----------



## REO (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm SO glad you got your gift!!!! Don't tease us, open it and tell us what you got





Still waiting on two more!

Performancemini, I'll ask her


----------



## happy appy (Jan 10, 2014)

Reo I edited my post to include the picture, for some reason it didn't attach the first time!


----------



## miniappluvr (Jan 10, 2014)

Performanceminihttps://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/xf/index.php?showuser=19809,



Hi! sorry to post so late. I actually made it until Christmas to open ALL of the gifts you sent!

I loved them all




Thank you so much! Here is a picture to share with everybody.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 10, 2014)

Miniappyluvr: I am glad you liked them. I loved the purse myself. It's so soft. My Mother's friend sells things like that. He is retired, in his early 80's. Such a sweet man. He is always showing us the horse things that come up. I thought you might enjoy the leopard app. I tend to buy things I would like too. The tiny one was labled "Falabella foal", so I had to have that for you. I made the pot holders. They are a bit thin though, so be a little careful in case they don't keep enough heat out. It's so fun to do this each year!


----------



## REO (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice gifts!





Only 2 more to go! I hear mine is on it's way! And the gift to FrostedPines should reach her soon too!


----------



## chandab (Jan 10, 2014)

That little purse is so cute, I think I want one.

Performanceminis if you don't use the heat batting/liner for your potholders; then I've found two layers of Warm and Natural to usually be adequate to keep my fingers insulated from the heat (or at least as good as the cheap store bought potholders). [i just use the W&N as I usually have left-overs from quilts that are too small to use on more quilts, but just right for potholders.]


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 11, 2014)

Chandab-thanks, I will do so in the future. They were so easy to make and there is such cute material out there, I think I will make morefor gifts and such.


----------



## REO (Jan 12, 2014)

I can't get pics to post here any more, but I want to tell you all............

OH MY GOODNESS! Was I ever spoiled!!! I'm Santa to two people so I had 2 Santas and both of them spoiled me! I already posted about Chanda Santa.

Today I got a big box from DragonsWish Santa!

She sent me a card and a neat poem about getting Grinched that she wrote for me.

A metal windmill music box!

A ceramic flying pig

A ceramic little snowman teapot and S&P shaker set

A really neat pottery bowl with a pour spout

A little desk set of paper and pencil

A cute little book of cat Christmas carols (so cute)

A sparkly basket with a snowman lid

A book of inspirational stories

AND a $20 gift card to my favorite store Hobby Lobby!

WOW!!!!! Thank you SO much Julie!!!





I want to thank Julie, Chanda and Debby for making me feel special and loved when I needed it very much.

ONE MORE TO GO!!!!!!!


----------



## REO (Jan 15, 2014)

DON'T FORGET to sign up in OCTOBER for the next SS!!

Thank you everyone for joining in our fun times!

New LB games to come starting next month!!!


----------



## HollynIvysMomma (Jan 18, 2014)

I literally just sat here and read all of the posts nad saw all ofthe neat gifts! I want to play next year!


----------



## REO (Jan 19, 2014)

PLEASE DO!!!





It's a blast!!! Sign up thread will be posted here in OCT. Don't be late!


----------



## Barnmother (Jan 19, 2014)

I did and loved the Christmas Card exchange last year and I want to do both the Christmas Card exchange and the SS in 2014!


----------



## REO (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm looking forward to it already! So much fun!





Stay tuned! We'll be having games right here starting next month!


----------



## REO (Oct 29, 2014)

Read this thread and see the fun we had last year.

ONLY TWO DAYS TO SIGN UP FOR THIS YEARS SECRET SANTA!

HURRY UP!!!!!!!!


----------

